
ZenHub launches free tier for small teams - tbghl
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3117331/development-tools/github-extender-zenhub-throws-open-the-doors-on-its-free-tier.html
======
brudgers
Announcement at Zenhub: [https://www.zenhub.com/blog/small-teams-can-now-use-
zenhub-f...](https://www.zenhub.com/blog/small-teams-can-now-use-zenhub-free/)

